
The hotness-IQ tradeoff in academia - mpweiher
https://hardsci.wordpress.com/2013/09/17/the-hotness-iq-tradeoff-in-academia/
======
Neliquat
This post reads like a niceguy meme. However, I strongly suspect the
correlation is real based on my own experience. The softer the science, the
more it needs to be sold it seems.

------
moonbug
I wish him well getting that fit through peer review.

